# 2020 Tiguan SE Black R-Line



## Tiggie.smallz (Mar 6, 2020)

Welp, traded in the wife’s 2017 Tiguan for the 2020 last night. Was super excited to take it out for a little drive around but ended up back at the dealership. The auto start stop kills me. I couldn’t tell if the car was literally dying, or normal. Didn’t help that the AC turn on and off glitching. So with less than 12 hours of having the car, we had to take it in for it’s first service. I would be more upset if it wasn’t so damn sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Tiggie.smallz said:


> Welp, traded in the wife’s 2017 Tiguan for the 2020 last night. Was super excited to take it out for a little drive around but ended up back at the dealership. The auto start stop kills me. I couldn’t tell if the car was literally dying, or normal. Didn’t help that the AC turn on and off glitching. So with less than 12 hours of having the car, we had to take it in for it’s first service. I would be more upset if it wasn’t so damn sexy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean the stop start kills me? Didn't your 2017 have it?


----------



## Tiggie.smallz (Mar 6, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> What do you mean the stop start kills me? Didn't your 2017 have it?


No. It was a MK1 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Some have complained that with the small engine on the Tiguan the start up is sometimes a little jerky. I've experienced that some on 4 cylinder cars, less so on 6 and 8. Some are just emphatic that it is the worst invention in the auto industry since the engine crank was replaced with a starter. People usually take time to adjust to new technology. Or your car could have a problem. Hopefully you'll find out in the next day or so. At least the Tiguan doesn't have a second battery for the stop-start system like my Jeep Wrangler does. That just over-complicates the system doing that.


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

Tiggie.smallz said:


> Welp, traded in the wife’s 2017 Tiguan for the 2020 last night. Was super excited to take it out for a little drive around but ended up back at the dealership. The auto start stop kills me. I couldn’t tell if the car was literally dying, or normal. Didn’t help that the AC turn on and off glitching. So with less than 12 hours of having the car, we had to take it in for it’s first service. I would be more upset if it wasn’t so damn sexy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Permanently disable auto start/stop easily with ODBeleven/VCDS. I think it's worth picking up one of those devices when owning any VW/Audi vehicle.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SpoolPls said:


> Permanently disable auto start/stop easily with ODBeleven/VCDS. I think it's worth picking up one of those devices when owning any VW/Audi vehicle.


It has been noted that the easy (ODBeleven/VCDS) method to disable the start/stop system does not work on 2020 model Tiguans like it did with 2018 and 2019 models. Apparently VW (or some government agency) doesn't want us to be able to disable it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

My 2019 GTI and my wife's 2020 Tiguan both have a button to disable Auto On/Off. It has become part of the ritual every time we get in.
If something as minute as this warrants a trip to the dealer, they're going to know you by name there, soon. You may get your own parking spot


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr Euro said:


> My 2019 GTI and my wife's 2020 Tiguan both have a button to disable Auto On/Off. It has become part of the ritual every time we get in.
> If something as minute as this warrants a trip to the dealer, they're going to know you by name there, soon. You may get your own parking spot


Remember the day when you had to put the key into the door lock to get in your car? Then put the key in the ignition and turn the key to start the car. If you wanted the window up or down you had to use a crank. To lock it you had to reach over to each door and push down a rod sticking up from the door. Before long we won't even have to get out of our recliner to drive our car, we just put on our VR goggles and put the car in autopilkt mode and send it off. Oh for the good old days.


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It has been noted that the easy (ODBeleven/VCDS) method to disable the start/stop system does not work on 2020 model Tiguans like it did with 2018 and 2019 models. Apparently VW (or some government agency) doesn't want us to be able to disable it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks, Don. Looks like I need to spend more time on the Tiguan board..

So, on 2018/2019, you can go into Adaptation and raise the "start/stop limit voltage" from 7.8V to 12V. Are you saying making this change no longer has an affect on the start/stop system? Or did they remove the ability to alter that value completely?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

This is the first car we own with a start/stop system. I must be the only crazy one who actually likes it? I don't want to disable it(I have a VCDS and the car is 2019 so I can)

- If I don't want it to shutdown at all then I'll just hit the button
- If I don't want it to shutdown just for the current full stop, I just don't press hard on the brake pedal. It wont shutdown
- If I want it to shutdown then I just press on the pedal harder 

Simple and intuitive 

My only concern is long term reliability and extra wear it causes for components. However, I hope that manufactures accounted for that.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SpoolPls said:


> Thanks, Don. Looks like I need to spend more time on the Tiguan board..
> 
> So, on 2018/2019, you can go into Adaptation and raise the "start/stop limit voltage" from 7.8V to 12V. Are you saying making this change no longer has an affect on the start/stop system? Or did they remove the ability to alter that value completely?


The adaptation channel is still there, but it does not disable the start/stop. It looks like the car just ignores that voltage setting



OEMplusCC said:


> This is the first car we own with a start/stop system. I must be the only crazy one who actually likes it? I don't want to disable it(I have a VCDS and the car is 2019 so I can)
> 
> - If I don't want it to shutdown at all then I'll just hit the button
> - If I don't want it to shutdown just for the current full stop, I just don't press hard on the brake pedal. It wont shutdown
> ...


I actually agree with you most of the time. My Tiguan is the first automatic transmission car I have ever owned but I have driven many rental cars. The auto start/stop system removes the one "feature" of automatic transmissions that I have always hated. That "feature" is the way most automatic tranny cars love to creep forward when stopped if you aren't pushing hard enough on the brake pedal. I see this all the time at stop lights - a car moves forward by a foot and stops - repeatedly. The only time I push the disable button is in the summer when it is 110 (F) in the shade and A/C is necessary all the time.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I actually agree with you most of the time. My Tiguan is the first automatic transmission car I have ever owned but I have driven many rental cars. The auto start/stop system removes the one "feature" of automatic transmissions that I have always hated. That "feature" is the way most automatic tranny cars love to creep forward when stopped if you aren't pushing hard enough on the brake pedal. I see this all the time at stop lights - a car moves forward by a foot and stops - repeatedly. The only time I push the disable button is in the summer when it is 110 (F) in the shade and A/C is necessary all the time.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I know what you talking about but there is a fine limit where you hold your foot on the brake so car does not creep but also engine does not cut off.

PS: This is my wifes car. I drive manuals myself and I will continue to buy manuals for my self until I can.


----------



## Tiggie.smallz (Mar 6, 2020)

Alright guys. Figured it out! The car still had error codes from being in transport mode. Got some roof racks installed while it was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie.smallz (Mar 6, 2020)

Mr Euro said:


> My 2019 GTI and my wife's 2020 Tiguan both have a button to disable Auto On/Off. It has become part of the ritual every time we get in.
> If something as minute as this warrants a trip to the dealer, they're going to know you by name there, soon. You may get your own parking spot


They definitely know us by name now. Unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie.smallz (Mar 6, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> Remember the day when you had to put the key into the door lock to get in your car? Then put the key in the ignition and turn the key to start the car. If you wanted the window up or down you had to use a crank. To lock it you had to reach over to each door and push down a rod sticking up from the door. Before long we won't even have to get out of our recliner to drive our car, we just put on our VR goggles and put the car in autopilkt mode and send it off. Oh for the good old days.


Oh I for sure remember that. I have an 02 Jetta Wagon with failing lock mechanisms. And manual windows. It’s my beach beater. Surf wax everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh man, I clicked on this thread because I was about to pull the trigger on a 2020 SE R-Line and just assumed the start/stop was able to be permanently turned off. That sucks. I had a rental car this week on vacation and I absolutely hated it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

kidshorty said:


> Oh man, I clicked on this thread because I was about to pull the trigger on a 2020 SE R-Line and just assumed the start/stop was able to be permanently turned off. That sucks. I had a rental car this week on vacation and I absolutely hated it. Thanks for the info.


Can't even push two buttons when you get in the car? 😒😱


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

kidshorty said:


> Oh man, I clicked on this thread because I was about to pull the trigger on a 2020 SE R-Line and just assumed the start/stop was able to be permanently turned off. That sucks. I had a rental car this week on vacation and I absolutely hated it. Thanks for the info.


On 2020+ models the easy way to disable the system doesn't work. However, something like this should still work just fine. It works differently. It actually remembers whether you had the system turned off previously (with the button) and it automatically turns it off again when you restart the car.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...078637?hash=item4b0dae5f2d:g:IiIAAOSw6FBdZN6Z

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> On 2020+ models the easy way to disable the system doesn't work. However, something like this should still work just fine. It works differently. It actually remembers whether you had the system turned off previously (with the button) and it automatically turns it off again when you restart the car.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...078637?hash=item4b0dae5f2d:g:IiIAAOSw6FBdZN6Z
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Thanks. That gave me pause. Love my 09 Tiguan and this would be my first automatic car. My 09 has some coding done and I would have been bummed if I couldn't get it exactly the way I want.



Tig20ne said:


> Can't even push two buttons when you get in the car? 😒😱


nope, I'm way too f'n lazy. I want to hop in and go.


----------



## gjeevank (Mar 11, 2020)

*Love the Auto Stop/Start*



OEMplusCC said:


> This is the first car we own with a start/stop system. I must be the only crazy one who actually likes it? I don't want to disable it(I have a VCDS and the car is 2019 so I can)
> 
> - If I don't want it to shutdown at all then I'll just hit the button
> - If I don't want it to shutdown just for the current full stop, I just don't press hard on the brake pedal. It wont shutdown
> ...



I totally agree with OEMplusCC, i love this feature and believe it helps with fuel efficiency. OEMplusCC and myself maybe in the minority here.

I also have concerns on long term reliability of the components.


----------

